# Video of me Deadlifting 170kg @ 74.4kg today



## felix42 (Mar 21, 2014)

This is a video of me deadlifting 170kg in the gym today this is the first time I have ever deadlifted 170kg when weighing u75kg so I was very pleased about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOAwCEZdylk


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats on a new PB!  Those are always good times.  Keep it up.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice lift...You are 156lbs? Even nicer!!!!!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 21, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Nice lift...You are 156lbs? Even nicer!!!!!


Sorry 165lbs.....SWEEEEETTTT!!!!! That would be like me deadlifting around 500lbs which I cannot do YET....


----------



## felix42 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ezskanken said:


> Congrats on a new PB!  Those are always good times.  Keep it up.



Thanks very much.


----------



## felix42 (Mar 22, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Sorry 165lbs.....SWEEEEETTTT!!!!! That would be like me deadlifting around 500lbs which I cannot do YET....



Thanks very much I am sure you will reach your target of 500lbs.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 22, 2014)

Great job brother, keep it up!


----------



## felix42 (Mar 22, 2014)

1bbigger said:


> Great job brother, keep it up!



Thanks very much.


----------



## gearin up (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## felix42 (Mar 25, 2014)

gearin up said:


> Very nice



Thanks very much.


----------



## Trenabro (Apr 3, 2014)

good lift bro. thats 2.5x bw correct? theres room for improvement. get ur hips lower and keep spine straight. u got it off the floor good which is the harder part but u need to work on the lockout portion. do some heavy lock pulls and use straps so u can really hit it hard. ull go up another 20kg fast.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 4, 2014)

Trenabro said:


> good lift bro. thats 2.5x bw correct? theres room for improvement. get ur hips lower and keep spine straight. u got it off the floor good which is the harder part but u need to work on the lockout portion. do some heavy lock pulls and use straps so u can really hit it hard. ull go up another 20kg fast.



Thanks very much it worked out at 2.28 x bw and thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

Great job.  very impressive.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mincow said:


> Great job. very impressive.



Thanks very much.


----------

